# Error 1321: The Installer has insufficient privilages to modifiy the file...



## WeatherGeek

I'm trying to update Laplink PC mover to transfer everything to my new build, and when i try to install the update i get
"Error 1321: The Installer has insufficient privilages to modifiy the file C:\Program Files\Laplink\PCmover
copypwd.dll"
How to i fix this, and what's going on?
Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## Laplink

*InstallShield Error 1321*

Hello Chris,

Thank you for your recent correspondence.

There seems to be a problem with InstallShield on your PC. Please follow the instruction on the InstallShield website:
http://support.installshield.com/kb/view.asp?articleid=Q107388

I hope this is helpful.  Please let me know if you have any questions.

Sincerely,

Laplink Technical Support


----------



## ADE

woh, for a second i thought new guy was kickin! now I he the guy is a tech support? Posting on a forum and not through email? That's different.


----------



## WeatherGeek

ADE said:


> woh, for a second i thought new guy was kickin! now I he the guy is a tech support? Posting on a forum and not through email? That's different.



Weird! Thanks for the response here, I actually ended up using it w/o updating the version. It worked well for the most part. 
I never contacted laplink... I guess they found it through searches? Hmm.


----------

